

Paralyzed Berkeley student walks again with robotic exoskeleton - aikinai
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/guest/26775/?p1=blogs

======
jockc
As usual, this was foreseen by the Onion
[http://wwww.onion.com/articles/stephen-hawking-builds-
roboti...](http://wwww.onion.com/articles/stephen-hawking-builds-robotic-
exoskeleton,1629/)

